
Show HN: Elegant way to store data in Swift - siam-biswas
https://github.com/siam-biswas/Storage
======
siam-biswas
Storage is a generic solution for data persistency in swift. As there are
multiple ways to store data locally in iOS apps, Storage made it easier for
you to use them with one single tool. Currently storage has support to work
with UserDefaults, Keychain, FileManager & Plist.

